# Silent meowing - 16 week old kitten - looks so pitiful



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

Pippin has not meowed at all in the 12 weeks she has lived with us. She purrs loudly and can growl, but only has what I would call a "silent meow".

She does this when laying on my shoulder or enjoying a cuddle or when settling in next to me at bed time.

It is such a pitiful site, and my imagination is running away from me that she is somehow distressed or that her vocal cords have not developed properly. 

I almost break out in tears when she does this because her whole little face looks so sad. She was picked up in the street, so I have no knowledge of her first 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, bless the wee thing.  One theory is that "silent miaows" are not actually silent, but are too high pitched for our human ears. Another theory is that some clever cats have learned that silent miaows are very effective at tugging at the heart strings of humans


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Chillminx, good to know it is not a serious ailment. 

If the heart strings theory is valid, then we have a proper little genius on our hands


----------



## Spyro87 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, then, Merlin must be a genius too, he's got the hang of the silent meows! It's something he's always done, and all you really hear to know he's done it is a little pop as his mouth opens.
It's very cute  and it does totally pull on my heartstrings, but I would have to agree with Chillminx, it doesn't sound like anything life threatening or super scary, just wanted to reassure you that my cat does it too, and always has. He's 6m old now and still silently meows. However, my home can be quite busy and I don't always hear the pop as his mouth opens, so, he's learning he actually has to make a noise if he would like my attention and he tries again!


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

Spyro87 said:


> Well, then, Merlin must be a genius too, he's got the hang of the silent meows! It's something he's always done, and all you really hear to know he's done it is a little pop as his mouth opens.
> It's very cute  and it does totally pull on my heartstrings, but I would have to agree with Chillminx, it doesn't sound like anything life threatening or super scary, just wanted to reassure you that my cat does it too, and always has. He's 6m old now and still silently meows. However, my home can be quite busy and I don't always hear the pop as his mouth opens, so, he's learning he actually has to make a noise if he would like my attention and he tries again!


It's the sad little face, as if they are all alone and trying to cry out for help . But cats are master manipulators and know when they have an easy victim


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww...

Thats really interesting @chillminx ! didnt know that.

I don't recall my foster kittens really meowing, though one definitely squeaked when the other was too far away. Their first purr though absolutely melted my heart.

Snaf does the silent meow when he's at the vets, in his cat box, so them doing it to pull at the heartstrings is definitely effective!


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

That's the thing with Pippin ... she doesn't even squeak. Smudge though is so vocal, she can wake up the sleeping neighbours if she wants to. Tinkle chirrups when she wants something.

I never experienced this silent meow before, trying my best to get used to it.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

My boy cat always silent meows at me. However when he is voicing his displeasure at being shut out or on a trip to the vets or if he want to tell me about the mouse he has caught he as quite capable of ramping up the volume. 

If silent miaows get attention they soon work it out.


----------



## Spyro87 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mellowredsa said:


> It's the sad little face, as if they are all alone and trying to cry out for help . But cats are master manipulators and know when they have an easy victim


Most definitely the sad little face! When they pull the whole "I'm so lost and forlorn I can't even meow properly" face, mmhm... gets ya right in the feels. I'm such a sucker...


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

kittih said:


> .......... If silent miaows get attention they soon work it out.


And the little monkeys work it out so young! 


Spyro87 said:


> ........ I'm such a sucker...


We all are


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Mellowredsa said:


> And the little monkeys work it out so young!


And they are still using it to good effect in their senior years too. My 16 year old boy recently discovered that if he rested his forehead on my thigh rather like he was bowing his head in prayer then the sucker human would think it was cute and give him more fuss. Now his forehead is permanently glued to my thigh !

Have you read the silent miaow by Desmond Morris ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silent-Miaow-Manual-Kittens-Homeless/dp/0517556839


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Very interesting theory on the silent meow, Matilda does this & I must admit we do all gush over her somewhat when she does it  when she's hungry or the treats come out she has no problem in finding her voice then!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

kittih said:


> And they are still using it to good effect in their senior years too. My 16 year old boy recently discovered that if he rested his forehead on my thigh rather like he was bowing his head in prayer then the sucker human would think it was cute and give him more fuss. Now his forehead is permanently glued to my thigh !
> 
> Have you read the silent miaow by Desmond Morris ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silent-Miaow-Manual-Kittens-Homeless/dp/0517556839


Sorry that should have been Paul Gallico not Desmond Morris. It is a very entertaining read and explains how cats are so adept at training us.


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

My cat has always silent meow'd since she was a kitten, even now at 10 months old, I've never heard her meow lol.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish mine would silent meow! They bellow like a herd of upset wildabeast!


----------



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

My youngest does that, you are all right it's very cute. Although we went away for an overnight a few days ago and he's not been so silent since we got back!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

My godkitty, Saga, isn't a meower at all. She just plain chirrups- we've all got used to her quirkiness nevertheless. 
Maya on the other hand, can vocalise so well that I almost always know what she is saying! Anyone who spends a couple of days with her will know what she is saying!


----------

